# mental health catalunya



## carabarcelona (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I am an expat in Barcelona. I suffer from depression and have just registered with doctors to try and get an appointment. Has anyone had treatment for this here/ knows how it works?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

I assume you are registered on the foreigner's list and have access to state healthcare.

Are you already on medication? If it's run-of-the-mill medication that the GP can prescribe, once you have your Catsalut card you'll pay a fraction of the full cost, about 10% I think. 

If you need to see a psychiatrist or psychologist, the GP will refer you but expect to wait. Like in the UK the service is underfunded and there's a long waiting list. If you can't wait, and your GP isn't able to get you a quick appointment, you'll need to go private. Expect to pay around 100€ per hour. 

If you don't speak Catalan or Spanish your options will be limited with who you are able to see, public or private, so you need to consider how you will tackle that. 

Good luck.


----------



## carabarcelona (Feb 9, 2016)

Just registered, so am going to ask Dr about anti-depressants. Once I get those I'll ask about therapy options. I've been on Setraline before


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

carabarcelona said:


> Just registered, so am going to ask Dr about anti-depressants. Once I get those I'll ask about therapy options. I've been on Setraline before


As a person with depression you have an illness that is tolerable with therapy and meds. Throughout the years I have worked with many people with this illness as a psychologist. it helps any, I can make myself available through Internet options. Since I am no longer in practice, I do not wish to charge you a fee. Just PM me and we can chat further. I cannot prescribe Meds. If you speak Spanish great! And, if you find a therapist who speaks English clearly, better. I have some doubts about Internet therapy but maybe it will help until you find an adequate resource?


----------



## Spainward Bound (Jan 29, 2016)

*Mental Health and Visa*

I am also someone successfully treated for Depression and ADHD in the US. I am in the beginning stages of research and planning to move to the Barcelona area, and, I am concerned about something I read re: a required document to apply for a long-term visa to Spain (self-employed/internet biz). It requires a document from a Physician "proving that one is free of mental illness". Do you know anything about this requirement? Can diagnosis' like those actually be used exclusively to deny a visa? 

I would appreciate any information or advise you might have on this subject. Thanks, John


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Spainward Bound said:


> I am also someone successfully treated for Depression and ADHD in the US. I am in the beginning stages of research and planning to move to the Barcelona area, and, I am concerned about something I read re: a required document to apply for a long-term visa to Spain (self-employed/internet biz). It requires a document from a Physician "proving that one is free of mental illness". Do you know anything about this requirement? Can diagnosis' like those actually be used exclusively to deny a visa? I would appreciate any information or advise you might have on this subject. Thanks, John


John, if a Brit can get in with depression, so can you. However be prepared to verify stability from your shrink. ADHD as well as depression are moot points in my mind but I suggest you contact the Spanish consulate in Washington or better yet, the American embassy in Madrid.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

carabarcelona said:


> Just registered, so am going to ask Dr about anti-depressants. Once I get those I'll ask about therapy options. I've been on Setraline before


I don't know about Straline (Zoloft) practices for prescriptions here in Spain but since the pharmaceutical companies are international, you should be in luck. Zoloft is an SSRI classified drug and works well for some. In the US it would be unethical for a shrink to prescribe something different than what the client has said worked previously. I know nothing of any prescriptive practices here.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

carabarcelona said:


> Hi, I am an expat in Barcelona. I suffer from depression and have just registered with doctors to try and get an appointment. Has anyone had treatment for this here/ knows how it works?


I am wondering whether prior to moving to live in Spain, did you discuss your intention to live in Spain with your GP and / or psychiatrist.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

emlyn said:


> I am wondering whether prior to moving to live in Spain, did you discuss your intention to live in Spain with your GP and / or psychiatrist.


Well said!


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Elyles said:


> Well said! You have no idea how many times I would get a public client from another State in the US who had made no plans for follow-up and they were almost out of medications or completely out.


----------



## carabarcelona (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Elyles, I appreciate that. I don't know whether I can pm yet as a new member.
Sure it can be managed. In terms of follow up, I hadn't seen my GP or been on meds for some time prior to leaving - it is more living abroad has exposed problems that were perhaps more manageable at home/you have more support networks etc


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

carabarcelona said:


> Thanks Elyles, I appreciate that. I don't know whether I can pm yet as a new member. Sure it can be managed. In terms of follow up, I hadn't seen my GP or been on meds for some time prior to leaving - it is more living abroad has exposed problems that were perhaps more manageable at home/you have more support networks etc


You might want to think of staying on the Zolof indefinitely. Yeah, additional stressors can exacerbate the depression. *<SNIP>Removed personal information.*


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello!

I don't know how it works in Catalunya, but I do know what it's like in Cantabria. 

The wait list to get in and see the public psychiatrist can be pretty long. I was told that it was going to be about a month from the doctor's referral to the initial psychiatrist appointment - and that was with a rough case. Another option is to go the private care route. Up here, a private appointment is between 50 to 80 eur/hr. If you find yourself in need of an urgent appointment, that's another option.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Elyles said:


> You might want to think of staying on the Zolof indefinitely. Yeah, additional stressors can exacerbate the depression. *<SNIP>Removed personal information.*


Posting your email on an open forum is the gateway for you getting a lot of spam. Edit it out and when the OP has posted a little more he can pm you.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

No problem Bob, I have good filters for spam


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Posting your email on an open forum is the gateway for you getting a lot of spam. Edit it out and when the OP has posted a little more he can pm you.


Not only that, it's against http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - see Rule 4. Please don't post email addresses or other personal information on the forum or request such information from other users. Thank you.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

As _indígena_, resident of this area and through familiar references: The _médico de cabecera_ (family doctor) also can prescribe anxiolytics and antidepressants. If you are stabilized and are taking Sertraline, while you find the suitable therapist, sporadically you can get antidepressants without prescription in pharmacies. Unlike anxiolytics, in Spain and other countries I suppose, antidepressants aren't considered psychotropic or narcotics (usually these drugs have many initial unpleasant effects and rarely people wants to enjoy it). I don't know about antipsychotics.

In the public care and what I know: Visits are patterned from one to six months depending on its severity. A Psychiatrist will treat "chemical part" coordinated with a psychologist who will mark "behavioral" patterns, if required. Acute relapse will be treated in Urgencias. Luck.


----------

